# remaining deer tags



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i am curious about how to obtain the remaining rifle tags. i know you can get them through the mail, but can u can also buy them over the counter? i have been told several times from different people that you can buy the remaining doe tags over the counter. has anyone done this or know if this is true?

mark


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Nothing available over the counter. A couple years ago they did do that in 1 or 2 units but stopped last year.


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

You can purchase more tags on the North Dakota Game and Fish website. www.state.nd.us/gnf


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I got mine over the internet, and it took about a week for it to show up!!


----------

